# Unix Command Guide



## Phishfry (Dec 10, 2016)

Unix Books.
I need a command guide for Unix commands.
Any recommendations?

Looking at this:
http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0470376031.html


----------



## fernandel (Dec 10, 2016)

I have and I am using Unix power tools:
http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596003302.do
You can find 4th edition.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 10, 2016)

I see the 3rd Edition for cheap. Its from 2002 and I wonder if I should try and spend some money on this topic for a fresher book that is BSD specific like my choice? I am sure the base commands are the same but i worry about arguments. Even between BSD's there seems to be some divergence on arguments/option parameters.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 10, 2016)

http://www.ws.afnog.org/afnog2006/e0/ha/freebsd/freebsdref1.pdf
http://www.bsdcertification.org/certification/bsdacommandreference.pdf

It is free.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice pdf's but the one command i did not know is not on either list.
`jot`


----------



## forquare (Dec 10, 2016)

While doing my dissertation I found UNIX in a nutshell invaluable. Though it is somewhat old, much of it still seems relevant (or did the last time I delved into it).

More recently I've relied far more heavily on man pages.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2016)

Not a book but it can be quite helpful: http://bhami.com/rosetta.html (Rosetta Stone for Unix).

I use it regularly as I have to deal with all sorts of variants.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 23, 2017)

The Orielly books are really superb. I just picked up this for cheap.
http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781565921320.do
Using csh & tcsh

The older books actually seem more concise and to the point.
The Orielly curses book was the same way. Not many pages and not too overwhelming. Easy to read.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 23, 2017)

`man jot` works pretty good.


----------



## kafka0 (Feb 6, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I have and I am using Unix power tools:
> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596003302.do
> You can find 4th edition.


I second this: UNIX Power Tools is a great resource and a great read (although I'm not sure there's a fourth edition; I think the third is the last one). However, make no mistake: this isn't a reference manual, prefer the Nutshell book mentioned by forquare if this is what you're after. Apart from that, I must say that I've always wanted BSD Hacks to be a fun way to learn more about the BSDs, but it always came short, no matter what I wanted to find in it.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 6, 2017)

kafka0 said:


> I second this: UNIX Power Tools is a great resource and a great read (although I'm not sure there's a fourth edition; I think the third is the last one). However, make no mistake: this isn't a reference manual, prefer the Nutshell book mentioned by forquare if this is what you're after. Apart from that, I must say that I've always wanted BSD Hacks to be a fun way to learn more about the BSDs, but it always came short, no matter what I wanted to find in it.



I have BSD Hacks and it helped me a lot.


----------



## daemontrainer (Feb 9, 2017)

Phishfry
"Unix operating system development guide tutorial via unix kernel services" is my personal favorite. Its written in a very good mix of theory and practice IMO.
But BSD hacks and Unix powertools are nice too. Absolute FreeBSD and Absolute OpenBSD are also good.
To be honest thought, its a personal preference thing I think = |

Also the awk book and other unix scripting books might help a lot as well.

P.S. Sidenote. fernandel
So I looked at that BSD cert link, than went to just /certification which lead me to this wiki
http://bsdwiki.reedmedia.net/wiki/Table_of_Contents.html
Why... is "changing the banner" is part of security section? Oo lol I get that motd is useful, but... security section?


----------

